# Bachmann G guage North Star Express Anniversary edition information?



## x_doug_x (Feb 17, 2011)

i am just curious about this set? i'm begining to think this was a limited edition set. i can't find any information on it on google. sites that had it for sale show up as sold out and there are only a few people i have seen that have it. 

i'm basically just wanting to know how much they are going for used and when they were made? i have a large collection of trains and this one just interests me. 




this is not my site, nor is this my train or my pictures but this is the same set i have and pretty much the only pictures i've seen of the whole set on google
http://www.thortrains.net/shows/Ocean05c.html


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Hardly a limited edition set....this was Bachmann's Christmas set about five years ago. It was the first one to come with an Annie as the 10 wheeler engine...a definite drawing card for me. This is definitely the best Christmas set they've made. As I recall, it was also the last one they sold with the 10 wheeler engine. I think the follow-on Christmas sets have had their little industrial mogul as the engine. I bought my set at Sam's Club...and the store I got it in had hundreds of the sets for sale. I bought one for me and one for Chris Walas. As I recall, the sets cost about $125 each.


----------



## x_doug_x (Feb 17, 2011)

It's a very nice/detailed set. i like it a lot. thanks for the info. 

i've also got a Aristocraft jack daniels set i like as well.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I got one for my brother in law, too. Nice running engine. Almost wish I had bought one for myself, but that was the year I got an aristo mikado for $250.


----------

